# I'm giving another one away



## reach44 (Aug 22, 2014)

What to do on a Friday night... I know, I'll give away a bottle.  Same rules as last time.  Deadline is Friday, August 29th at 9 pm.  This time it will actually run a week because my 15 hour shifts have been done with and I'll have some free time.  Anyway, have fun everybody. P.S.  I'm trying really hard to get my grandfather to donate one of his many amazing bottles for an auction on here to benefit the site.  Easier said than done lol.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm in, again !  Thanks Corey !


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

Sound great Cory count me in as well!


----------



## Bottleworm (Aug 23, 2014)

Count me in! Thanks again!


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 23, 2014)

Me too, thanks again!


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 23, 2014)

Count me in! Very excited!Lisa


----------



## wombart (Aug 23, 2014)

Not sure how this works, but count me in!?


----------



## MichaelFla (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll throw my hat in for this round!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

Count me in, and here's some advice: Even old dogs learn new tricks--with time and persuasion.


----------



## reach44 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wombart, I put everyone's name in a hat and then draw a name out and whoever it is wins the bottle.  Free bottle, free shipping, good times.


----------



## coreya (Aug 24, 2014)

from one corey to another count me in![]


----------



## Shaggy319 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is very nice of you, count me in.


----------



## reach44 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's nice to see all the new members on here participating.


----------



## wombart (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree now we need to get the oldtimers involved.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 24, 2014)

Been a while sense I've been here. See there is still some fun and games going on. Please count me in. Its mighty nice of you reach44.Thank you. Bill


----------



## reach44 (Aug 24, 2014)

[]


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 24, 2014)

Very generous of you, count me in please.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## digger dun (Aug 25, 2014)

count me in...cheers


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 25, 2014)

Put me in again reach, thanks


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2014)

im in!!! this sounds fun


----------

